# torque specs for SRAM force crankset



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there supposed to be a pedal washer included with this crankset?
Does anyone know what is the torque specs to tighten the pedals, I have downloaded the crankset install guide but it didn't say anything about pedals.

When I installed SRAM XX which also has a carbon crankarm, the pedal torque spec is easily found and there was a thin washer included.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the force/red cranks are not the same construction as the XX crank. the XX is all carbon w/ a metal insert for the pedal spindle. the force and red cranks are an alloy skeleton covered in carbon. they should come w/ pedal washers. you can crank down pretty tight on the pedal, tighter than you'd need to for them to stay in. no torque rating as far as i know.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Just snug the pedals up good (like we've done for years) and you're good to go.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pedal wrench length*



PoorCyclist said:


> Is there supposed to be a pedal washer included with this crankset?
> Does anyone know what is the torque specs to tighten the pedals, I have downloaded the crankset install guide but it didn't say anything about pedals.
> 
> When I installed SRAM XX which also has a carbon crankarm, the pedal torque spec is easily found and there was a thin washer included.


You will note that standard pedal wrenchs are about 50% longer than a 15mm open end wrench. The lesson we can all take from that is the pedals are to be tightened firmly. Grease the threads and crank down on the wrech. If you have cranks without a metal face for the pedal to contact, use a pedal washer. Beyond that there is nothing to think about.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I found the washers in a bag,
why does the pedals need to be tighten down so tightly? I thought the pedalling action tightens the pedals.

Here is the info I found on XX crankarm,


> Grease the pedal threads and install pedals on the crankarms.
> Torque to 47-54 N∙m (461-477 in-lb). Use pedal washers if the
> pedal contact surface is not flat and smooth.


Which translates to about 38 ft lbs. So in this case an automotive torque wrench will be in the right spot. At least for the hex headed pedals


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> why does the pedals need to be tighten down so tightly? I thought the pedalling action tightens the pedals.


Pedaling action only keeps loose pedals from unscrewing completely and falling off. Pedaling action actually tightening the pedals beyond their initial installation torque is an unkillable myth subscribed to by many people, including mechanics in bike shops and bike shop owners.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PoorCyclist said:


> I found the washers in a bag,
> why does the pedals need to be tighten down so tightly? I thought the pedalling action tightens the pedals.
> 
> Here is the info I found on XX crankarm,
> ...


think about that...just how bad would your pedal bearings have to be to overcome the initial tightening torque even if you only snugged them down a bit? i always crank them in pretty tight. having a pedal come off is NEVER a good thing...it usually happens at the worst time. better safe than sorry and all that...


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I found this instruction included inside a tiny bag of SRAM pedal washers.
Hopefully it will help someone who wants to know the torque specs for SRAM.


----------

